# VOX Article - The Great Synchronisation: ... Hi-Frequency Stats & the Trade Collapse



## onq (2 Jan 2010)

http://www.voxeu.org/index.php?q=node/3751

The Great Synchronisation: What do high-frequency statistics tell us about the trade collapse?

Yet another VOX Article raising what appears to be the Dark Side of Globalisation. 
Synchronicities across the board both within and without the OECD bloc this time around.

This has led to a great worsening of the World Recession - no bolt holes.

ONQ.


----------

